# Gestor In Malaga Area?



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Basically, I'm going to be requiring the services of a Gestor in the Malaga area, but will also be needing such services in a business capacity as well, so if anyone can recommend any gestores that are also contables that would be an added bonus.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Malaga city or surrounding town?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Either or, I'm happy to head into town if it's someone with a good reputation.


----------



## matejhargas (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi David, I was wondering whether you ever got a response and/or could possibly recommend a gestor yourself? I'm looking for someone ideally with experience in the area of hospitality (bars, restaurants...). Someone trustworthy who can find ways to get things done rather than saying something can't be done. Thanks!


----------

